# Tivo died so I got an extra Seagate ATA Hd 300Gb ,can I use it?



## stingray (Aug 29, 2002)

I don't know if I could use this Hd for a back- up for my computer. I called Seagate and they said this Hd is made especially for DVR. They don't know if I could use it as a backup. I asked if I can add hours to my DVR HR20 and they said they couldn't tell me that either,I would have to call the DVR company.

I have a Hr20-700, can I use the extra HD as an external HD to add hours?

How can I do that? I imagine I would have to buy an USB external enclosure 3.5 but do I need to download any programs or would it recognize it automatically?

And Can I crap out the DVR, I don't want to pay DirecTV a ton of money for having screw up my DVR.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

How do you know it's not the hard drive that is the problem with the Tivo?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

If some operation on the TiVo or situation cause data to corrupt, but not damage the underlying structure of the drive, or the TiVo died in another fashion, yes you can resuse the drive.


The HR2x DVRs use eSATA expansion, which replace the internal capacity, not add to it, so you will have to think about that one. I believe they use a 200 or 250GB drive inside, so 300GB isn't that much of a change, especially when you add the cost of a PATA to eSATA adapter and PSU.


----------



## ZombiE (Dec 17, 2005)

Stingray,

Go here: http://www.mfslive.org/ :up:

They have free software to help you turn that 300GB drive into a Tivo drive. Plus they have a lot of links that can help out as well.

You can look here as well: http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/index.cfm

I have used the instantcake software myself, it is very easy to use.

Let us know what you find out or decide!

Z


----------



## stingray (Aug 29, 2002)

I am sorry for not explaining myself clearly, when I said my Tivo died, I should have said that my Tivo had 2 HDs , I put an extra Hd (w/300 hrs), I assume the regular HD it came with died leaving me with an extra HD for me to use, thus my original question. I hope that clears things up a little.

*Dwit*, good point, I dont know for sure if the extra HD died or the original one. I will take it to Best Buy , and they said they will check it for me for free.

*Classicsa*t, you right as far as cost,if the HR2x uses only eSATA and I cannot use this ATA HD as an external and it doesnt really add more hours, then it is not worth it.

*Zombie*, thanks for the links, I am not sure If I can use the software for my particular Hd, considering what Dwit and Clasicsat commented on.


----------



## ZombiE (Dec 17, 2005)

You need to pull both drives out from the Tivo. Download the diagnostic software for the drives from the manufactures website(s). Throw them into your computer to figure out which drive died or is having problems.

If you want, just to pull the 300GB one and check it. Or take it to Best Buy. I'd check it myself, it is very easy. If that one checks good and you are not putting it back into the Tivo then you can reformat it in windows to use as a backup drive for your computer. If I am understanding you correctly.

Hope this helps.

Z


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It is not a case of if, bit is a fact the HR2x DirecTV DVRs use eSATA, and an added eSATA drive will replace the internal capacity.


----------



## stingray (Aug 29, 2002)

Update, I went to best buy and the hd 300gb was not being recognized by the computer, does that mean does that mean the hd is dead? But this HD was configure to work for a DVR


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Depends, what did they mean not reconized in the pc - CMOS or it would not boot into an OS? What did you tell them about the drive - came out of a DVR, pc, nothing? If they (as I am guessing) just hooked it up to a pc and tried to boot off of it that proves nothing as a pc would not be able to boot off of it.


----------



## stingray (Aug 29, 2002)

i told them it came out of DVR, they hooked up USB and it was recognize by the computer


----------

